# Alum creek open May 1



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

Still plenty of available spots. Please visit our web sight for an entry form or sign up at the ramp. www.alumcreekbassmasters.com


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be signing up at the ramp. To ensure a low boat #. Seeing as my boat only goes like 5mph.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

dandi i will give you a call friday evening pm me with your phone # have couple questions for you.


----------

